# Coralife Aqualight Compact Fluorescents



## lowfi (Apr 18, 2007)

Hey everyone,

Has anyone had any luck with the Coralife Aqualight setups? You know...the ones that you can mount on plastic legs and are metallic? It seems to me that you would loose a lot of light being that the legs hold the light up off the top of the tank. I am thinking about putting one of these on my 20H but I cant tell if it is a good deal....or enough light. The specs for the single compact fluorescent is a 21", 64W of 6700K and the double, is well...double that of the single. Is that a ton of light? (the double) The prices are 64.99 and 149.99...pretty pricey!:wacko: So I was just wondering if it is worth it...considering I am a student and dont have squat for $$$. (well.........................enough for some  aquarium stuff) If anyone has any better alternatives let me know. Oh and by the way I am also thinking of just going AHsupply and laying it on top of a glass canopy. Thanks a lot!

Sean

PS: here are the links

single:

http://www.bigalsonline.com/BigAlsU...life24aqualightpowercompactstriplight1x36watt
http://www.drsfostersmith.com/Product/Prod_Display.cfm?pcatid=9871&N=2004+113345

double:

http://www.bigalsonline.com/BigAlsU...life24aqualightpowercompactstriplight2x65watt
http://www.drsfostersmith.com/Product/Prod_Display.cfm?pcatid=13733&N=2004+113345


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

You will want to get the 1x65 watt (freshwater version) for a 20G high. The double is way too much light. All my fixtures are Coralife fixtures, they are very reliable. I have two of my fixtures on leggs and there is very little light lost. The reflector does its job by putting the light into the tank.

Here is where I get my Coralife fixtures from. They are usually cheaper than other places... http://www.marineandreef.com/shoppro/power_aqualight_fresh.html


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi Lowfi

If you get the Coralife Freshwater Aqualight; I strongly recommend that you get the Aqualight Plus Legs. They come in clear or black. The regular Aqualight legs are very easy to break!
clear: http://www.bigalsonline.com/BigAlsU...cl0/coralifeaqualightplusmountinglegs4pkclear
black: http://www.bigalsonline.com/BigAlsU...cl0/coralifeaqualightplusmountinglegs4pkblack

These flip up legs are great, but they are for open top aquariums:
http://www.bigalsonline.com/BigAlsU...4/cl0/coralifeaqualightadjustablemountinglegs


----------



## ponyrandy (Jan 13, 2007)

I have the 24" single on a 25 gallon, just a taller version of the 20H. I originally bought it for a 20H and it worked great. It seemed to work ok on the 25, but as the stems reached the top, I don't seem to have enough light at the bottom. I would definitely reccomend it for your 20H, and you can always lay it on the glass canopy without the legs to control stray light. I agree with Trena about the reflector, but there is more stray light than I care for with it on the legs. I have also noticed that the "dirtier" the glass canopy is from water spots on the underneath side or dust on the top side, the more stray light there seems to be. I have visions of building a full canopy for mine because the other problem I see with it on the legs, is when I sit in my easy chair I am lower than the light and I get a lot of glare from it. 
Brian


----------



## ponyrandy (Jan 13, 2007)

As a side note, I originally had mine laying on the glass canopy and with HOB filters, you had to lift it off of the tank to open the lid. I thought I would solve this problem by buying the legs for it, but with the size of one of the filters, the two front legs still sit on the lid part of the canopy and when I open the lid the light raises up and I have to slide the canopy forward to get it to stay open. 
Brian


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

I run both 1X65 and 2X65 over the 20-gals, and I can honestly say, if you have other essential components already(pressurized CO2, adequate nutrient dosing, etc...), then definitely go with the latter set up. With 2X65, you have alot more leeway to go about things. Also, from my own experience, plants(foreground, for instance), will stay low more when there is more light supplied(once again, of course, you have to factor in other things such as nutrient and CO2). 


I currently run 2X65 Coralife over a 20-gal H and couldn't be happier with the results. You can also use different Kelvin reading bulbs; say, one 6500K and one 10000K, for example. In my opinion, you will have alot more freedom in growing plants. Plus, with 2X65W, you have 2 switches, so if you later think 130W is too much, just turn off one switch, rather than buying a whole new fixture altogether. In that sense, it is always easier to down-size later on then upsize. 


Good luck and show us your layout soon


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

ponyrandy said:


> As a side note, I originally had mine laying on the glass canopy and with HOB filters, you had to lift it off of the tank to open the lid....


Do you know that All-Glass makes two different glass tops for many tanks?

The back part is ~ 6½" to accomidate twin bulb fixtures and the front part is shorter.
http://www.drsfostersmith.com/Produ...ll&Ntx=mode+matchallpartial&Np=1&N=2004&Nty=1


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

Double Post


----------



## lowfi (Apr 18, 2007)

wow the double fixture has 2 switches?! talk about convenient! that is pretty nice. of course it is still 100+$ and i would probably new pressurized CO2..which i dont have. Im DIY right now. That means even more money on top of it. thanks for all the great links everyone. i am stoked off my tank and cant wait to set it up in August! definitely time to get a sweet plan going...


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

lowfi said:


> wow the double fixture has 2 switches?! talk about convenient! that is pretty nice. of course it is still 100+$ and i would probably new pressurized CO2..which i dont have. Im DIY right now. That means even more money on top of it. thanks for all the great links everyone. i am stoked off my tank and cant wait to set it up in August! definitely time to get a sweet plan going...


This may help on the $ issues.

Tri City Tropicals sells refurbished and new Current Satellite and Orbit fixtures. For $5 a bulb they will remove the saltwater bulb(s) and replace them with plant bulbs. These fixtures have white moonlights with a separate power cord. The 24" 2x65w fixtures have two switches for each PC. Prices for refurbished fixtures:
24" 1x65w Satellite - $39.98
24" 2x65w Satellite - $84.98
24" 2x65w Orbit - $112.98
http://www.tricitytropicals.com/index.asp?PageAction=Custom&ID=19

I have two of the Orbit fixtures and I am very happy with them. Here is Current's site for more info:
http://current-usa.com/


----------



## ponyrandy (Jan 13, 2007)

Left C said:


> Do you know that All-Glass makes two different glass tops for many tanks?
> 
> The back part is ~ 6½" to accomidate twin bulb fixtures and the front part is shorter.
> http://www.drsfostersmith.com/Produ...ll&Ntx=mode+matchallpartial&Np=1&N=2004&Nty=1


Boy, I sure learned something new ! This will solve my problem perfectly. I thought all tops were 50/50. This will also solve the problem of the plastic hinge blocking the light. This will be a well spent $16. Thanks Left C!
Brian


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

I'm glad to help.

Another + for the twin tube Versa-Tops is that the glass is a little thicker than the regular Versa-tops.


----------



## vicpinto (Mar 27, 2007)

lowfi said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> Has anyone had any luck with the Coralife Aqualight setups? You know...the ones that you can mount on plastic legs and are metallic? It seems to me that you would loose a lot of light being that the legs hold the light up off the top of the tank. I am thinking about putting one of these on my 20H but I cant tell if it is a good deal....or enough light. The specs for the single compact fluorescent is a 21", 64W of 6700K and the double, is well...double that of the single. Is that a ton of light? (the double) The prices are 64.99 and 149.99...pretty pricey!:wacko: So I was just wondering if it is worth it...considering I am a student and dont have squat for $$$. (well.........................enough for some  aquarium stuff) If anyone has any better alternatives let me know. Oh and by the way I am also thinking of just going AHsupply and laying it on top of a glass canopy. Thanks a lot!
> 
> ...


*This is a marine fixture. This is not what you want!*



> http://www.drsfostersmith.com/Product/Prod_Display.cfm?pcatid=9871&N=2004+113345]


*Again, make sure you select a freshwater fixture. BTW, www.hellolights.com will blow away these prices.*



> double:
> 
> http://www.bigalsonline.com/BigAlsU...life24aqualightpowercompactstriplight2x65watt


*Again, this is a marine fixture. This is not what you want for planted tanks.*



> http://www.drsfostersmith.com/Product/Prod_Display.cfm?pcatid=13733&N=2004+113345


*Again, make sure you select a freshwater fixture. BTW, www.hellolights.com will blow away these prices.*

Just remember this. Coralight boxes are colored by type. A green box is for planted/freshwater tanks. Stay away from the red/yellow boxes.


----------



## lowfi (Apr 18, 2007)

i think the same website has the option of freshwater bulbs...just scroll around a little bit or something. the refurb site is sick! super stoked off of that do they do a nice job? looks like nice stuff I like the little fan setup. thanks!


----------



## lowfi (Apr 18, 2007)

WOW the tri-city tropical fish is 10 minutes away from my house.....SWEEEEET!!!


----------



## lowfi (Apr 18, 2007)

what is the deal with Nova Extreme T5HO freshwater with that little pink light? if i was to go this route should i substitute it for a regular T5 bulb?


----------



## ultimatehipster (Jul 24, 2006)

Hey ponyrandy... just be careful when you keep the twin tube versa top open for feeding etc., I still have to use a clamp to make sure it doesn't come crashing down.


----------



## ponyrandy (Jan 13, 2007)

Thanks ultimatehipster, I can't wait to get mine. And just for the record, I shopped all over the internet for my Coralife, and Hellolights was the cheapest at that time.
Brian


----------



## Jessie (Apr 23, 2007)

I have two freshwater Aqualights (2x96w) over my 125g. I didn't use the legs, just placed them directly on top of the glass canopy. I'm very happy with them. The only thing I've noticed from not using the legs is that I have to keep an eye on the temp of the water. I've turned my heaters down since because the light fixtures will heat the tank.

Very happy!


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

ultimatehipster said:


> Hey ponyrandy... just be careful when you keep the twin tube versa top open for feeding etc., I still have to use a clamp to make sure it doesn't come crashing down.


Hi UH

Good advice!

If needed, you can just slide the fixture back some when you need to open it so that the front glass, when opened, is past 90° (like ~115° or so). I won't come crashing down then unless you bump it. These twin tube Versa-Tops beat the heck out of the regular Versa-Tops when using many of the fixtures designed for planted tanks.


----------



## ponyrandy (Jan 13, 2007)

I am also thinking about taking the legs off of my fixture that way it will help control stray light and make it lower so maybe I won't have as much of an opening problem.
Brian


----------



## enzo (Aug 19, 2006)

i have the 24" coralife freshwater 65w and the 24" t-5 aqualight. they are great!


----------



## ponyrandy (Jan 13, 2007)

Had to go out of town for a week so I had to wait until I got back to order my twin tube versa-top. It arrived Saturday and got it put on Sunday. What a difference!!!!!!!!! I was able to take the legs off of the fixture and put it back down on the glass top. Thanks again Left C for teaching me something new, and you are right they are thicker. And Ultimatehipster, with the single tube Coralife, the lid goes back far enough to not to have to worry about it slamming down, and I still have room to move the fixture back farther even with 2 HOB filters. This was a well spent $16.00.
Brian


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

You're welcome.

They're nicer, aren't they? There's many people that don't know that they even exist. They're available for 24", 30" and 36" length and 12" width aquariums.

Click on Versa-Tops. http://all-glass.com/products/hoods/index.html


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

double post


----------

